# Austin, San Antonio, TX



## CruzinFrontier (Jun 5, 2003)

You know, I've been thinking. Why should all the people from Austin and San An have to drive 2 hours or more, either way to Dallas or Houston. Why don't we have a club for Austin and/or San Antonio. there has to be plenty of us here. I say we get something going here. Besides all that I'm new to Austin and I need someone to show me the ropes around here. There's gotta be something better to do than just drive around.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

CruzinFrontier said:


> You know, I've been thinking. Why should all the people from Austin and San An have to drive 2 hours or more, either way to Dallas or Houston. Why don't we have a club for Austin and/or San Antonio. there has to be plenty of us here. I say we get something going here. Besides all that I'm new to Austin and I need someone to show me the ropes around here. There's gotta be something better to do than just drive around.



team nismo of austin.......thats our group..we are a official branch of nismo usa.....we are going to meet saturday (early) and go to Van's...if you want any info on the team or whatever send me a PM and i'll get you set up with our group/team...... :thumbup:


----------



## sincere21 (Feb 2, 2004)

B14GEE said:


> team nismo of austin.......thats our group..we are a official branch of nismo usa.....we are going to meet saturday (early) and go to Van's...if you want any info on the team or whatever send me a PM and i'll get you set up with our group/team...... :thumbup:


Hey, don't know if you remember, I was the one driving the white spec v at vans. Just wanted to know if this was the same person I was talking to.


----------

